# Three in one day



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I started early with Big Mike, on these. He killed the first one with two shots. We then got on a couple that gave us the slip. Found the second and took about 15shots each and finished him. Then we moved to another location and started shaking the vines as we moved through the riverswamp, flushed the last one out, and he posted up on me and I hit him on the first shot. He was so far away that I just thought I would get him moving so I could get a little closer, it surprized me when I hit him on the first shot. All in all we had a fun day and made it 17 for the season.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

right on Madison.. way to go... that's some good shooting..







you're a lucky man, being able to spend so much time in the field...


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Wishing i was off work. Looks like yall had some fun with out me. lol







Im in this weekend will be ready saterday morning start the new year off right.







Nest Buster


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

You are certainly putting a dent in the population!! Well done


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work! Get a stew pot going for some major squirrel stew!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great hunting guys, we have 18" snow here on LI in Ny, nothing is out and about, including me. 
Philly


----------



## TNTslinger (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice Mad Dog. I'll be in town and ready for a hunt Thursday, either morning or afternoon. I'll call when I know for sure.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

great shots, as always!


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

i love your pit frogman


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

another successful hunt. way to go, frogman. Thanks for posting.

happy trails


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

very nice frogman


----------

